# French Apple Cobbler



## joed617 (May 27, 2006)

I tried this and it's easy and taste great. 

Apple Filling:
5 cups tart apples, peeled, sliced
3/4 cup sugar
2 tablespoons flour
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/4 cup water
1 tablespoon butter, softened

Topping:
1/2 cup flour, sifted
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons butter, softened
1 egg, slightly beaten

The Filling:

In a medium bowl, combine apples, 3/4 cup sugar, 2 tablespoons flour, cinnamon, 1/4 teaspoon salt, vanilla and water. Turn into a lightly buttered 9-inch square pan. Dot apples with 1 tablespoon butter.

The Topping:

Beat with wooden spoon until batter is smooth. Drop batter in 9 portions, over the apples, spacing evenly. Batter will spread during baking. Bake 35 to 40 minutes at 375Â° or until apples are tender and crust is golden brown. Serve warm with cream or ice cream.
Serves 6 to 8.


----------



## jlloyd99 (Jun 6, 2006)

This sounds so good.  Did you do yours in the smoker or oven?  I have yet to try a cobbler in the smoker but I hear it's fantastic.


----------



## joed617 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Lady J,  I cooked it in the oven but the smoker does sound interesting though ..


----------

